# Was istd as betse Remote von Win auf Linux(KDE/Gnome)



## Gudy (22. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
was ist denn da das beste? und was hat die kleinste Verzögerung?

Ich nutz bis jetzt immer VNC, auf sicherheit kommt es mir nicht so an, ist nur für mein LAN, aber die Verzögerung nervt schon. Deshalb würd ich gern was neues testen......

Oder wie stell ich KDE und/oder Gnome und VNC denn am besten ein, damit es schnell läuft? Ich habe die KDE jetzt auf 256 Farben gestellt, da ist die Verzögerung recht klein, aber die Farben passen dann über VNC garnicht mehr....


THX


----------

